

Entrepreneurship Program Gives Former Prostitutes a Fresh Start - jellyksong
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-03-22/entrepreneurship-program-gives-former-prostitutes-a-fresh-start

======
kposehn
Things like this keep faith in humanity alive.

~~~
cajuntrep
After reading the title I wanted to write something funny, but after reading
the article, I just couldn't do it. This is awesome. I think the biggest thing
they're doing is instilling confidence which will bring you a long way!

------
drucken
Keep in mind Imperial College London is something like the 3rd best
(academically ranked) university in the UK and in the top 30 in the world.

Could anything like this ever happen at, e.g. MIT or Stanford?

~~~
CurtMonash
Sure it could, although I don't think it has yet, which is why this particular
story was newsworthy. At the extreme, it's actually easier to gain admittance
to, say, Harvard College or Yale Law School with unusual credentials than it
might be at a school ranked 25-50, because the latter are trying to prove
themselves while the former know they already have it made.

Harvard Business School and others have all sorts of programs for specialized
constituencies, not necessarily well-educated ones (e.g. athletes).

Harvard Extension educates lots of people who'd never get into an elite
institution in the normal course of business.

And now of course we also have the MOOC distance learning efforts.

\-----------------------------

Edit: Phillip Brooks House at Harvard has, in large part, a similar
orientation, with lots of mentoring and tutoring of those who need it, from
poor kids to prisoners.

<http://pbha.org/>

~~~
dantheman
Harvard extesnion school is a community college run by Harvard. Anyone can
take classes there all you have to do is sign up, it's a great resource they
provide to the community. IIRC it's ~900$ per class without credit and ~2000$
per class for credit.

------
runawaybottle
Reminds me of: <http://video.pbs.org/video/2296683172/>

------
samstave
In related news, Silicon Valley VCs spotted hanging out at the Clift's Redwood
Room in search of new ___talent_ __.

